# Blood results - help



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi FF's

I wonder if anyone may have an opinion on my initial investigative blood tests as follows: 

(bearing in mind im 43ys old).many many thanks for opinions etc

Serum testosterone 1.8 nmol/L
Serum progesterone 30.2 nmol/L (at CD21)
Serum TSH level 0.71 mu/L

Urea and electrolytes:
Serum sodium 141 mmol/L
Serum potassium 4.1 mmol/L
Serum urea 3.1 mmol/L
serum creatinine 78 umol/L

Liver function:
serum bilirubin 8 umol/L
Alk Phos 65 iu/L
serum total protein 69 g/L
serum albumin 43 g/L
serum globulin 26 g/L

serum cholesterol 5.1 mmol/L

eGFR 60


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Angels 

Did you get or you going to get the Day 3 tests done - that ones that show FSH, oestrogen and LH levels? You really need the whole lot to get any kind of picture. 

Your progesterone level is borderline - most doctors like to see levels over 30 to indicate that ovulation took place. And some doctors say it has to be over 50 - but it does depend on how long your cycle is  - a 21 day test is only really accurate for a 28 day cycle...


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi violet


I have had day 2 bloods test, results at home i will post later

thanks for your reply


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

never heard of >50 for progesterone, ever. 

30 is usual measure. 

given it is extremely unlikely you caught yours at the precise moment of it peaking, it's fine. 

ask dr for ranges for the liver etc nos. 

was the cholest done fasting? if so, it is slightly on the high side. 5 is normal cut off. i like mine to be around 3 and cut back if it goes to 4.


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thank you, i know my FSH was 9 but have to check paper work at home


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi 

Did you ask your Doctor to do this test or did he offer. I am 42 and trying to conceive naturally. Dr says they will do test if I have second miscarriage or wait 6 months. Dont want to wait or have another miscarriage. Do I need to be firmer?

Sally


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thank you for your valued replies

Sally, I once paid for privately. Now, it is part of investigation under NHS at Barts. I know how you feel about the time factor. Im 43 and havnt yet had any therapy. Should start treatment Feb time as i have a cons next week at private clinic. 

any questions, ask away


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

An FSH of 9 aged 43 is a good result. 

anna - it was a fertility specialist that told me about the over 50 progesterone levels - she said that anything under than indicated low natural levels of progesterone and the likelihood of miscarriage. But I do realise that every doctor will tell you something completely different !


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Violet, there are some studies that indicate that WHEN PG, low progesterone is linked to mc. Hence why many clinics offer pg supplementation. 

the reason other studies do NOT support this theory is that often an abnormal embryo will generate low progest and it is really the abnormality that is the fundamental issue, not the progest. accordingly progest supplement won't help. 

i think she didn't explain it very well basically and i think she was referring to WHEN PREGNANT. 

is that possible?


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

No, she was referring to the day 21 test - my progesterone levels were really high (naturally - not drug stimulated) and I was worried about this as I'd always read that levels of 30+ were desired. 

She said that 30+ indicates ovulation but levels of 50+ were more desirable to sustain a healthy pregnancy. I have read this opinion from some other doctors so she isn't alone in her belief. She was suggesting that progesterone levels that didn't rise sufficiently after ovulation were probably unlikely to do so after pregnancy.


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

Can anyone comment on the rest of my blood results (CD2) pretty please, at 43?  

FSH 9.1
LH 7.4
Oestradiol 80
Prolactin 270

thanks a bunch


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

depends. 

no idea re prolactin levels but otherwise, good results if the estradiol is on the 200 ish scale. 

if it is on the 25/75 scale, and you ahve 80, it is suppressing the fsh adn your real fsh is higher. (bad)

need to know scale for the E2 number before deciding if the FSH is acceptable or not.


----------

